# EAS Vermont 2012



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Michael. I am looking forward to attending. I enjoy camping so if you know of any good campsites within a short drive of the campus please let me know!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

For those wanting to camp, try North Beach, Burlington Vermont. Might be a State Park. You might get a reservation if you don't wait too long. It's a popular place. I think all that is supposed to be posted


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Website says it's Monday through Friday, but the schedule only has events from Wednesday through Friday, so when does it actually start?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

There's a short course on Monday and Tuesday. The sc program is still being put together. So far the blue square...intermediate, and the black diamond...advanced...courses are set. The green square...beginners...is being worked on . The course and presenters will be posted soon.

The conference begins Wednesday morning.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the short course, as I havn't attended before. Is it required to attend the beginner before the intermediate, or can you just attend the intermediate?


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Specialkayme said:


> I'm not familiar with the short course, as I havn't attended before. Is it required to attend the beginner before the intermediate, or can you just attend the intermediate?


You can attend any level you want and switch back and forth if there's a speaker you want to hear.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Think your extracted honey is the best around? Your comb honey is like no other? Your honey baked goods are to die for? Your beeswax is the most perfect and the photographs you took will blow the judges away?

Why not come up to Burlington, Vermont for the Eastern Apicultural Society convention in August. Enter those choice products you're so proud of. Show off that unique gadget you made to help you in the apiary or honey house. Snag a blue ribbon for your awsome honey beer. 

Don't be shy, your honey really is that good. Enter and you just might go home with a little silver...


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Very impressive!

When does registration begin?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*_Deleted_*


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Keep watching the web site. Soon I assume. Deadline for the EAS journal was yesterday.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Sounds good. 

Do you sign up for each workshop individually, or is it all open once you register for EAS?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe you have to register for both if you want both. Short course is Monday, Tuesday, and conference is Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Monday and Tuesday supper is on your own...or with teachers and new found friends downtown Burlington. Wednesday is the picnic at the Webb Estate breeding barn. Might goggle it at Shelburne Farms or Olivia Havermeyer Webb. Thursday is the auction at the Davis center. One of the local breweries is providing honey-brew...if we can get past the regulations. Friday night is the banguet and presentation of awards.

Meals during the day are on you own. Good restaurant at the Davis center where many of the meetings will be held.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Mike,

I hope to see the mead catagory in the honey show reinstated this year.

I guess the judges were tired of just one or two entries in each class. Too easy to go home with a ribbon.

So,all you meadmakers,come to Vermont and provide some competition.

Jack


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Just checked the homebrew forum and I see there is a mead catagory this year..... Great!!

Been away for a while.


----------



## Dave Meldrum (Oct 15, 2007)

Specialkayme said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> When does registration begin?


Registration and pricing will be available in May.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Best Western has a 4 night special rate that beats the EAS rate if you book soon..Hotel is about 1 mile from campus.


----------



## 2moos (Sep 21, 2011)

i was wondering if mr palmer would know if this eas needs more volunteers?


----------

